
FlightCaster merges its statistical-learning code into Incanter - fogus
http://incanter-blog.org/2009/12/03/flightcaster/
======
gsteph22
Flightcaster does some fantastic, innovative stuff in the statistical,
distributed computing, and Clojure worlds.

~~~
gchpaco
Could you give some specifics?

~~~
DTrejo
Article about them in general: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=782960>

Their stack (kinda): _S3 - > EC2 -> Cloudera -> HDFS -> Hadoop -> Cascading ->
Clojure._

------
phren0logy
This is really cool. I have been learning some stats, data mining, and machine
learning stuff and I'm compelled by Incanter. I can see why a lisp is a good
choice for statisical computing, with lists of data and easy composition of
calculations.

Thanks to both the Incanter and FlightCaster devs for the generosity.

~~~
xtho
Using lisp as language for statistics has it's precursors like xlisp-stat. In
a historical perspective, S (or similar functional languages) have taken the
crown though.

~~~
whyenot
Somewhere in the archives of comp.lang.lisp there is a post by Ross Ihaka
where he mentions that they wanted to use scheme or another lisp-like language
for R, but decided to go with something more familiar to most potential users.
If I remember right, he said if they could do it all over again, they _would_
use lisp.

There's also this, which I believe partly motivated Incanter's creation:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=8Cf16JkKz30C&pg=PA21#v=...](http://books.google.com/books?id=8Cf16JkKz30C&pg=PA21#v=onepage&q=&f=false)

~~~
xtho
IMHO the popularity of R is grounded on its compatibility with S/S-Plus. if
they hadn't used S as language, they would have never reached the position
where they are now and R wouldn't be increasingly adapted as standard
statistics package---competing with and/or replacing SPSS/PASW, SAS, stata
etc.

On the incanter homepage there is a link to <http://www.jstatsoft.org/v13>
which includes a few interesting articles.

Anyway, I find the integration with java interesting. That's a strong argument
in favour of a solution like incanter.

------
arohner
More information on the code added: [http://incanter-
blog.org/2009/12/03/flightcaster/#comment-13...](http://incanter-
blog.org/2009/12/03/flightcaster/#comment-132)

------
olachoo
I can have a REPL with easy dynamic access to S3 for compute power? Nice.

